# المنتديات الأردنية > شؤون برلمانية >  دخول 11 وزيراً جديداً إلى الحكومة واحتفاظ 19 آخرين بحقائبهم

## معاذ ملحم

دخول 11 وزيراً جديداً إلى الحكومة واحتفاظ 19 آخرين بحقائبهم



عمان- محرر الشؤون المحلية- بصدور الإرادة الملكية السامية بالموافقة على حكومة رئيس الوزراء سمير الرفاعي الثانية، وتشكيلة مجلس الأعيان اليوم (الخميس)،وقبل ذلك، انتخاب أعضاء مجلس النواب السادس عشر، تكتمل أركان العمل السياسي الداخلي،لتبدأ محطة جديدة للعمل والعطاء في مسيرة، أبرز ملامحها «المراجعة الشاملة»،وتنفيذ خطوات»الإصلاح والتنمية». ولان كتاب التكليف السامي للحكومة،حمل محاور عمل مكثفة للحكومة،تهتدي به وتعمل على تحقيقها ،فإن المرحلة المقبلة تنبؤ بجهد وطني تكاملي شامل،يحقق طموحات الأردنيين، عنوانها تحمّل كل مؤسسة من مؤسسات الوطن لمسؤولياتها(الدستورية والقانونية)، لإنجاح برامج التطوير والتحديث،التي يحمل رايتها جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني،منذ أكثر من عشرة أعوام.
 حكومة الرفاعي الثانية، التي أعلنت أمس، وتحمل رقم (94) منذ تأسيس المملكة، جاءت «متوازنة» في تركيبتها، لتتمكن من إجراء «المراجعة الشاملة»، لإزالة كل المعيقات أمام مسيرة الإصلاح، وأبدت إلتزمها بتحقيق مصلحة الوطن، وبناء علاقة تشاركية وتعاون مع مجلس الأمة،بشقيه (الأعيان والنواب).
 وفي قراءة معطيات ودلالات التشكيلة الجديدة للحكومة، فقد دخل الحكومة 11 وزيرا سابقين وجددا ، من اصل 30 وزيرا إضافة إلى رئيس الوزراء، منهم 8 وزراء،يشاركون لأول مرة في الحكومة،واحتفظت المرأة بحصتها في الحكومة من خلال ثلاث وزيرات اثنتان لم يسبق لهما أن تسلمتا حقيبة وزارية.
 والوزراء الجدد في الحكومة هم: نائب رئيس الوزراء وزير الداخلية المهندس سعد هايل السرور،نائب رئيس الوزراء وزير الدولة،الناطق الرسمي باسم الحكومة ايمن الصفدي،وزير الطاقة سليمان الحافظ ،وزير الزراعة تيسير الصمادي،وزير الشؤون البلدية رابحة الدباس،وزير البيئة ناصر الشريدة، وزير الدولة لشئون مجلس الوزراء فارس القطارنة،وزير تطوير القطاع العام نسرين بركات، وزير الصحة محمود الشياب،وزير الشئون البرلمانية أحمد طبيشات،ووزير السياحة والآثار زيد القسوس. 
 أما الوزراء الذين استمروا من الحكومة السابقة وعددهم 19 وزيرا،فهم :نائب رئيس الوزراء وزير التربية والتعليم الدكتور خالد الكرك،وزير الأوقاف الدكتور عبد السلام العبادي،،وزير العدل هشام التل، وزير الخارجية ناصر جودة،وزير التعليم العالي الدكتور وليد المعاني،وزير المالية الدكتور محمد أبو حمور،وزير التنمية الاجتماعية التي أضيف الى مسمى وزارتها (وشئون المرأة) هالة بسيسو لطوف،وزير الصناعة والتجارة عامر الحديدي،وزير النقل علاء البطاينة،وزير التنمية السياسية موسى المعايطة،وزير الثقافة نبيه شقم،وزير دولة للمشاريع الكبرى عماد فاخوري،وزير التخطيط جعفر حسان،وزير الدولة لشئون رئاسة الوزراء إبراهيم العموش،وزير المياه والري محمد النجار،وزير الأشغال العامة الدكتور محمد عبيدات،وزير الاتصالات مروان جمعة،وزير الدولة لشئون الإعلام علي العايد،وزير العمل سمير مراد. 
 ولأن عنوان المرحلة المقبلة، سيكون «التغيير»،ومواصلة مسيرة الإصلاح ، بما يترتب على ذلك اتخاذ «القرارات الصعبة»وبلا تردد، دون الالتفات إلى الحسابات الضيقة، أو محاولات عرقلة مسيرة البناء والإصلاح، فإن المستقبل يحمل في طياته رغبة صادقة في إجراء المراجعة الشاملة وتقييم ما أنجز وما لم ينجز.
 التشكيلة الوزارية التي ضمت سياسيين ،ونقابيين ،ووزراء تكنوقراط، ستدخل بثوبها الجديد الى مجلس الأمة، يوم الأحد المقبل،وهي تنشد «علاقة تعاون وتنسيق» مع السلطة التشريعية، لتجاوز سلبيات الماضي،والتطلع نحو المستقبل، لتدشين مرحلة جديدة.
 وكما حظي الإصلاح السياسي والاقتصادي بحيز واسع من كتاب الرد على كتاب التكليف السامي، فإن الحكومة تعهدت باتخاذ كل ما يلزم لتفعيل العمل الحزبي البرامجي «الملتزم» بدستور الوطن وقوانينه وثوابته،وتطوير صناعة الإعلام «المهني المحترف»،وضمان أداء المؤسسات الإعلامية لدورها بحرية واستقلالية،وحماية المجتمع،مؤسسات وأفرادا،من الممارسات الخاطئة لبعض من وسائل الإعلام،التي تسيء الى سمعة الوطن وإنجازاته،وتعتدي على حقوق الناس وسمعتهم، في خروج على أخلاقيات المهنة وتقاليدها الراسخة.

----------

